# Stage 18 On The Flat - Rar



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

For today's much flatter stage, a RAR made by Paul & Emile Girard of Charquemont in the early 1950's:










With the French Bagobloc back system:










and yet another Cupillard 233 2nd generation, this time with incabloc shock protection, (the 233 was known as the "tractor engine" because of its sturdy reliability.)



















With only two more stages to go after today the difficulty will be deciding which two French watches to wear over the weekend!


----------

